

Worlds Smallest Instrument (MEMS) - some1else
http://www.engadget.com/2010/10/04/worlds-smallest-violin-uses-mems-plays-only-for-you-video/

======
some1else
The Engadged title says it's a violin, but it the fact that they built each
note on it's own makes me think of it as a piano, or some other hammer/string
instrument. It's neat that they can modify the damping factor by changing the
vacuum/pressure within the instrument chamber.

